# Latex prosthetics and facepaints acceptable for fursuit?



## Furzball (Sep 10, 2012)

Example of which is http://www.ebay.com/itm/221122216394?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Trying to make a fursuit where, for the most part, I look like a ronso (Kimarhri from Final Fantasy 10). I was thinking of ways to make it not only cheaper but easier to handle and do. Especially for the peripheral vision, since fursuiting usually requires a handler and I have no spotters in my area( have to go a couple cities up for the meetup). I'm working with a friend to make basically a stylized thin hoody top where the mane is attached to the hoody. Or I will just wig it. Got basic tail and gloves. Working on getting another pair of monster beach claw sandals (basically look like rubber dog claw sandals) that are blue. That way I can walk around without worrying about messing up fur boots.

So yeah, throwing a poll in here and please do comment. Latex prosthetics acceptable for a mask or should I just go for a classic fursuit head?


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 10, 2012)

Beth The White Guardian comes to mind here.


----------



## Furzball (Sep 11, 2012)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Beth The White Guardian comes to mind here.



Just checked out her site. She looks awesome. Thank you. For anyone else, more examples are welcome to inspire me.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 19, 2012)

They are acceptable..although if you plan on being around kids don't expect them to run up for a hug.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 19, 2012)

Check here:
http://www.northfur.ca/


----------



## Furzball (Sep 23, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Check here:
> http://www.northfur.ca/



I've seen some of his work on ebay and have been thinking on getting a commission from him. I've first got to save up to properly pay him for his work if I do that though.


----------



## chewycuticle (Sep 25, 2012)

it just doesnt come across as fursuit to me, just awesome costume and makeup. and usually pretty creepy looking


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2012)

Latex is an acceptable use for fursuit faces sometimes...but keep in mind that they can and usually do cross into something called "uncanny valley" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley
This is sometimes an issue because you end up with something that makes people uncomfortable because psychology it creeps them out. So keep this in mind if you decide to go the latex route.

A ronso is something you could do as a regular fursuit head but you really have to pay attention to having the head made shallow and more flat faced and the sculpt has to pay attention to how the head looks. I've seen attempts at this character/species before and usually people fail because they don't pay attention the form of the face at all, and don't take their time with it. If you went this route you'd have something less likely to trigger what I mentioned above.


----------

